# Welcher dieser Publisher legt Ihrer Meinung nach am meisten Wert auf hochwertige deutsche Sprachausgabe?



## Administrator (13. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## gladiator3000 (13. Januar 2005)

also ich kann einfach nicht verstehen , wieso so viele auf sum geklickt haben , die deutsche sprachausgabe find ich einfach schrecklich , liegt vielleciht auch daran , dass ich den ganzen film auf deutsch grauenhaft finde .... die ausgesprochenen namen z.b.  !! die hören sich einfach schreckhaft an !

p.s.: ich weiss es war nur als beispiel angegben , aber sonst find ichs auch nicht grade toll bei den ea games ...


----------



## pro-gamer (13. Januar 2005)

gladiator3000 am 13.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann einfach nicht verstehen , wieso so viele auf sum geklickt haben , die deutsche sprachausgabe find ich einfach schrecklich , liegt vielleciht auch daran , dass ich den ganzen film auf deutsch grauenhaft finde .... die ausgesprochenen namen z.b.  !! die hören sich einfach schreckhaft an !
> 
> p.s.: ich weiss es war nur als beispiel angegben , aber sonst find ichs auch nicht grade toll bei den ea games ...


Was is mit Blizzard? Da fehlt Blizzard!


----------



## nokill (13. Januar 2005)

Das stimmt. world of Warcraft hat in de Beta ne bessere eindeutschung als Everquest 2 in der Retailversion.


----------



## Iceman (13. Januar 2005)

pro-gamer am 13.01.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is mit Blizzard? Da fehlt Blizzard!



Blizzard ist kein Publisher sondern ein Entwickler. Blizzard Spiele werden von Vivendi vertrieben und übersetzt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Januar 2005)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl einige scheinen die Frage nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Das kann doch nicht das Ergebnis sein. :-o
Da wurden wohl eher Lieblingsspiele gewählt.
Also ich finde doch die Sprachausgabe bei den Avdentures von dtp fast durchweg sehr gelungen. Egal ob Black Mirror, Moment of Silence oder Sherlock Holmes und das Geheimnis des silbernen Ohrrings.


----------



## LordMephisto (13. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 13.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl einige scheinen die Frage nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Das kann doch nicht das Ergebnis sein. :-o
> Da wurden wohl eher Lieblingsspiele gewählt.
> Also ich finde doch die Sprachausgabe bei den Avdentures von dtp fast durchweg sehr gelungen. Egal ob Black Mirror, Moment of Silence oder Sherlock Holmes und das Geheimnis des silbernen Ohrrings.



Joa dito.
Ich wüßte jetzt spontan z.b. keinen EA Titel mit überagender Übersetzung.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, ein Game, dass aufgrund seiner Story etc. es nötig hätte großartig übersetzt zu werden. Sicherlich ist z.b. HdR SuM sehr gut übersetzt. Kunststück, ist doch der großteil der Sprachausgabe durch den Film vorgegenem (samples). 

Meine stimme bekam jedenfalls dtp.


----------



## gladiator3000 (14. Januar 2005)

LordMephisto am 13.01.2005 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte kein einziger ausspruch der einheiten ist aus dem film !!! die sind alle ziemlich ÄHNLICH , aber nicht einmal von den original synchronsprechern gesprochen ... der text ist aus dem film , ja ...


----------



## blade88 (14. Januar 2005)

Konami mit Beispiel MGS2?
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist MGS2 Englisch mit Untertiteln


----------



## csad2775 (14. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 13.01.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



also eidos hat sich bei der syncro von deus ex2 auch mühe gegeben...kann man nicht meckern....

aber wenn ich bedenke was atari mit unreal 2 gemacht hat...schrecklich...gott sei dank gibt es us-versionen*g*


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Januar 2005)

gladiator3000 am 14.01.2005 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 13.01.2005 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht was für eine Version du zu hause hast, aber z.b. Gandalf, Aragorn, Legolas, Frodo, Samweis, Boromir, Theoden, Eomer werden von den Original Synchronsprechern gesprochen. 
Merriadoc, Pedegrin oder Gimli z.b. sind zwar nicht die Sprecher aus den Filmen, jedoch ist der gesprochen Text durch die deutsche Filmübersetzung vorgegeben.


----------



## pro-gamer (14. Januar 2005)

Iceman am 13.01.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-gamer am 13.01.2005 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich weis!  War zu faul um zu verändern aber Trotzdem BLIZZARD!


----------



## Psychodad (14. Januar 2005)

Meine stimme hat dtp. Ihre Übersetzung sind immer gelungen und teilweise besser als die Originale, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte Sherlock Holmes im original nur 9 Sprecher für 25 Figuren, das hat dtp geändert.


----------



## Christian2510 (14. Januar 2005)

Mühe geben sich von diesen Top-Publishern ja die meisten, 
aber dennoch verfälscht eine deutsche Sychronisation meist die Atmosphäre
(man stelle sich Grand Theft Auto oder Spiele, mit ähnlichem Slang / ähnlicher Umgangssprache in deutscher Sprachausgabe vor ...)


----------



## Solon25 (14. Januar 2005)

blade88 am 14.01.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Konami mit Beispiel MGS2?
> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist MGS2 Englisch mit Untertiteln



Ein Kuckucksei... 

Dennoch sind mir KONAMI Games mit dt. Untertiteln die liebsten. Die wissen das man grosse Buchstaben besser lesen kann als kleine und die Augen schont ^^


----------



## blade88 (14. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 14.01.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> blade88 am 14.01.2005 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Außerdem kann ich mir Silent Hill usw. auch nur schwer mit deutscher Sprache vorstellen (die fantastische^^ dt. Synchro von MGS1 hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung) - ergo die beste Lösung für diese Spiele


----------



## Matthias (14. Januar 2005)

gladiator3000 am 13.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> .... die ausgesprochenen namen z.b.  !! die hören sich einfach schreckhaft an !


Das ist einfach Gewohnheit. Wer den Film nur auf deutsch kennt, der findet am Anfang die englischen Namen seltsam.


----------



## Jawbreaker15 (14. Januar 2005)

ich finde jowood ist der beste, man beachte die guten dt. stimmen bei der gothic reihe oder spellforce. daran sollten sich einige  publisher  mal nen beispiel nehmen, z.b. konami mit der mgs reihe. der erste teil für die psx vor komplett in dt. synchronisiert, aber die darauf folgenden nicht mehr, dabei waren die dt stimmen sogar ziehmlich gut bei mgs. andererseits steigen dadurch natürlich auch die kosten und spiele würden später erscheinen.


----------



## Nick-TA-MERE (15. Januar 2005)

Ich denke die Programierer von HL2 gehören wohl ganz unten auf die Liste: So besch**** Stimmen habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört....da hätt ich mir das lieber auf englisch kaufen sollen, die klingen noch weniger proffessionel als die Schauspieler von GZSZ. Sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## wicky2 (15. Januar 2005)

Sagt mal, was sollen denn diese Beispiele ???
Da klickt man doch auf das Game und nicht auf den Publisher, währen keine beispiele da gewesen, hätte man zwar überlegen müssen von wem was ist, dadurch hätten wahrscheinlich nicht so viele mitgemacht, aber das Ergebnis währe ECHT.

Ich z.B. wollte schon Ubisoft anklicken, doch dann ist mir ST : Kotor mit seinem  stundenlangen "Hörspiel" ein !!!  Also: Activision !!!


----------



## MoS (15. Januar 2005)

Ups...


----------



## Alex (15. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 13.01.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Da geb ich doch glatt bei einigen Publishern mal auch meinen Senf dazu (als jemand, der eigentlich nur die Originalfassungen von Spielen kauft):

Electronic Arts:

Die Kommentatoren aus den ersten Spielen von EA Games - eine Katastrophe. Und naja - das beste an der dt. DVD-Version von "Schlacht im Mittelerde" ist, dass man das Spiel auch auf englisch installieren kann

Eidos:

hat sich imho stark gebessert (v.a. Deus Ex 2), wobei es mir lieber war, als sie nur Untertitel dazukopiert haben (Deus Ex 1, Hitman - Codename 47). Mit Thief 3 wurde das ja wiederbelebt, was ich aus atmosphärischen Gründen ganz gut fand (auch wenn derjenige, der die Farbe der Untertitel ausgesucht hat, ziemlich kaputte Augen gehabt haben muss. Nichtdestotrotz sind die englischen Versionen um Längen besser (Thief 1 und 2, Tomb Raider 1-6, Hitman 2 und 3, Commandos 1-3)

Microsoft:

in den meisten Fällen eine einzige Katastrophe - wer erinnert sich nicht an Glanzlichter wie "Starlancer", "Age of Kings" oder die von MS vertriebene PC Fassung von "Metal Gear Solid". Ebenfalls grottenschlecht: "Deadly Tide".

Vivendi:

Half-Life2 war ja nicht so berauschend, aber ansonsten stimmt die Qualität meistens. V. a. Larry 8 und Oliver Pocher haben mich persönlich mehr als angenehm überrascht. Da wurde endlich mal nicht versucht das Original 1:1 umzusetzten, sondern wurde auf regionale Unterschiede Rücksicht genommen. Gelang ja leider nicht ímmer (z.B. Warcraft 3)

DTP:

der Lichtblick am dt. Publisherhimmel. Saubere Arbeit, was die Hamburger da abliefern

Take 2: 

Mafia war super, der Rest in der Regel Mittelmaß. Kohan 2 hatte ja wieder die Auswahlmöglichkeit.

Activision:

in der Regel ok. Lobenswert, dass Titel, die man einfach nicht gut lokalisieren kann auch nicht lokalisiert werden (bspw. Tony Hawk, Doom 3, True Crime)

Atari:

bzw Infogrames wurde außen vorgelassen - warum wohl? Weil sich sonst jeder an die grottenschlechte Lokalisierung von Neverwinter Nights erinnert hätte? Niewinter Nächte - mein Gott. Jeder Fünftklässler bekommt in der zweiten oder dritten Englischstunde seines Lebens eingetrichtert, dass man Eigennahmen nicht übersetzt...


----------



## maxx2003 (15. Januar 2005)

Ist ne schwierige Umfrage.  
Hab zwar Eidos mein Klick verpasst, da *Deus EX* damals nicht schlecht klang.
Aber deutschsprachige Übersetzungen sind alle schrecklich.  
Bin zwar schon mehr als gut in Englisch und verstehe so einiges, aber die Originalsprach (Englisch) klingt einfach besser.   
Das Eingedeutschte weicht oft stark vom Original ab.


----------



## Marscel (16. Januar 2005)

Electronic Arts:

Indiana Jones 6 ist das einzig deutsche Spiel, was ich von denen habe, was sehr gut synchronisiert ist.

Microsoft:

Bis auf Starlancer, was wirklich daneben war, haben meiner Meinung nach Spiele wie Dungeon Siege oder Freelancer eine gute Synchonisation bekommen.

Eidos:

Einige Spiele aus der Tomb Raider Serie waren irgendwie grottig, andere wiederum ganz gut, Deus Ex 2 klingt auch ganz in Ordnung. Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht an viele Spiele mit deutscher Sprachausgbe von denen erinnern.

Vivendi:

Warcraft 3 ist sehr gut synchronisiert (wohl auch wegen Blizzards Perfektionismus), Half-Life 2 war so naja, Dr. Breen spricht sehr ordentlich, Alxy dagegen wie ne Amerikanerin.

Atari:

Unreal 2 ist ja wohl ne Katastrophe gewesen, was die Sprachausgabe angeht. Die UT Teile sind sehr gut vertont, Neverwinter Nights auch, bis halt auf die Sache mit der Übersetzung von Eigennamen.

Take 2:

GTA VC und Max Payne 2 haben mit die besten Vertonungen, die ich kenne, leider nur auf englisch. Genauso perfekt hört sich aber auch Mafia an.

Activision:

An das letzte deutschsprachige Spiel von Activision, an das ich mich erinnern kann, war glaub ich Jedi Knight 3.   

Ubisoft:

Zu 90% excellent, in Hinsicht auf Far Cry, Splinter Cell 1/2, Prince of Persia.


----------



## Solon25 (16. Januar 2005)

Marscel am 16.01.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ubisoft:
> 
> Zu 90% excellent, in Hinsicht auf Far Cry, Splinter Cell 1/2, Prince of Persia.



Bloss nicht _Beyond good & Evil_ vergessen!!! Das ist in meinen Augen Hochprofessionel synchronisiert worden


----------



## ComboX (16. Januar 2005)

Eindeutig Eidos. Deus Ex2 ist trotz aller Mängel super eingedeutscht worden. Und die Legacy of Kain Serie kriegt bei mir den Award für die Beste Deutsche Videospielsyncro ever


----------



## SirManifesticus (17. Januar 2005)

Man sollte jedoch nicht vergessen, dass zum Großteil nicht mal die Publisher die Lokalisierung übernehmen, sondern an externe Übersetzer weitergeben...


----------



## Sinoon (25. Januar 2005)

Nick-TA-MERE am 15.01.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Programierer von HL2 gehören wohl ganz unten auf die Liste: So besch**** Stimmen habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört....da hätt ich mir das lieber auf englisch kaufen sollen, die klingen noch weniger proffessionel als die Schauspieler von GZSZ. Sehr enttäuschend.



Du kannst die Sprachausgabe doch auf englisch umstellen. Musst nur die Sprache in Steam auf englisch stellen. 
Mach dich aber darauf gefasst, dass Steam dann wieder stundenlang files runterlädt ...


----------



## Test-Driver (25. Januar 2005)

ComboX am 16.01.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutig Eidos. Deus Ex2 ist trotz aller Mängel super eingedeutscht worden. Und die Legacy of Kain Serie kriegt bei mir den Award für die Beste Deutsche Videospielsyncro ever



Auch Eidos, alle Spiele die ich von denen habe sind sehr gut bis beispielhaft übersetzt worden, das ist mir bislang sonst bei keinem Publisher aufgefallen.


----------



## Solon25 (27. Januar 2005)

Test-Driver am 25.01.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ComboX am 16.01.2005 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder. Hab ja selber 2 der _Soul Reaver Games_, dazu _Tomb Raider_ + Blood Omen 2, die ja auch sehr gut synchronisiert sind und das geniale (wer erinnert sich noch dran?) _The Nomad Soul_. Das spiele ich grade auf dem Dreamcast weiter (gab ja auch PC Version). In dem Spiel enthalten die deutschen Stimmen von: _Al Pacino, Kevin Costner, Bruce Willis, Jean Reno und Pam Anderson_. Wenn das nicht hochkarätig ist


----------



## Zentrum-der-Macht (3. Februar 2005)

blade88 am 14.01.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Konami mit Beispiel MGS2?
> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist MGS2 Englisch mit Untertiteln



Ja stimmt MGS2 hat nur Englische Sprachausgabe... MGS1 hingegen Deutsche.. Ich versteh diesen Rückschritt in der Entwickelung sowieso net.. Ich fand die Sprachausgabe bei MGS1 überaus gelungen.. Hoffentlich gibts wieder deutsche Sprache bei MGS3 *hoff*


----------



## IgelEi (12. Februar 2005)

Topware (R.I.P.)

Mein Gott, war die JA2-Synchro geil!


----------

